# Hello from Montreal!



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 27, 2013)

My name is Tatiana Gordeeva. I’m a Russian-born composer and orchestrator currently living near Montreal, Canada. While I got my formal education in the former Soviet Union, I, since, added a Berklee degree in Orchestration for Movie and Television.

I wrote for many years primarily for orchestra and choir but I’m now transitioning to MIDI orchestration and this forum has already proven to be for me an inspiration and an invaluable source of information.

I’m happy to be here and hope to make many new friends.

Best regards from Canada,
Tatiana

P.S. I will be posting new tracks on https://soundcloud.com/tatiana-gordeeva


----------



## dgburns (May 27, 2013)

Welcome!
I like your tracks.Hope yu have fun here and meet new and wonderfull people!
cheers
David


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 27, 2013)

Thank you very much David for your warm welcome! I think I will feel right at home here with fellow composers. Best regards, Tatiana.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (May 28, 2013)

Welcome Tatiana  I'm new here myself! Hope you have great fun!


----------



## dgburns (May 28, 2013)

don't worry,the others wanted to respond but are just shy :mrgreen: 

nothing like a good ol debate about who is you fav composer or score to get the old cods out of the bushes!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 28, 2013)

Luciano: welcome to you too in that case!  

David: :lol: Duly noted 8)


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (May 30, 2013)

welcome! great tracks, by the way! I like the civil war one especially ^_^


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 30, 2013)

Thank you so much Jacob! Welcome to you too


----------



## BenG (May 31, 2013)

From a fellow Montrealer, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 31, 2013)

Bonjour Ben and thank you!


----------

